# New website with free layouts and track plans



## Mixy

Hello all 

Here is the new website for layouts and track plans in all gauges and sizes, created with SCARM planning software:

SCARM – Model Train Layouts & Track Plans

Most of the content in the site is created by SCARM users and sent by e-mail. Some of the layouts are already presented in SCARM blog, but there are new projects and more will come soon. At the moment, I am editing and uploading all stuff, but in the near future I plan to add support for user registrations, so everybody to be able to create an account and to upload projects in the site.

Everybody can browse the projects in the site or search and filter the track plans by several criteria, such as “scale”, “size”, “trackage” and so on. In example, the following link will show the railroad layouts and plans in HO scale, available at the moment in the site. Every project has its own page, where it is presented with more pictures, described with many parameters (such as minimum radius, maximum grade, suitable traffic, etc.) and sometimes explained by me or by its author. All (or almost all) published layouts will have corresponding SCARM files ready to be downloaded from the links at bottom in the layout’s page. There is also an option for each project to be rated with rating stars from 1 to 5 – this is located below the description. The rating system works without registration, so you can vote for each project.

The site is also optimized for smartphones and tables, so you can browse it almost anywhere and anytime. However, some pictures may not look very detailed on small phone screens, but in overall you can get a good impression even from 320×480 sized cell phones.

At the moment, there is no option for commenting below the layouts, but such feature may appear in the future. The site is now in beta state and needs to be used for some period in real environment to see how it performs, is it easy and useful, etc. So please, try it and comment here what do you think about it.

And if you have some cool SCARM layout or track plan that you want to share with others, just send your *.scarm* project file to me at









Hope you will like the site and will get many ideas from it even if you don’t use SCARM 

Mixy
Author of SCARM


----------



## Mixy

*December update*

The track plans and layouts in the database are growing - now there are more than 40 projects of all scales and sizes. Here are the most searched categories so far:

HO scale track plans (all sizes)
N gauge track plans (all sizes)
Small size layouts & track plans (all gauges)

Most recent, top-rated plan in HO: Compact Railroad Layout in HO scale










Most recent, top-rated plan in N: Ikea IVAR Shelftop Railway Layout in N Scale










I hope that everybody will find something interesting and inspiring there 

Mixy


----------



## DonR

This post needs to be a sticky.

It is what so many newbies are asking for.

Don


----------



## Mixy

*Did you know, that...*

...you can search in the database by track plans, virtual layouts and real operational layouts.

A *track plan* keyword means only a track route without any other elements or objects on the plot, which allows you to finish it by your choice with adding of scenery objects like roads, buildings, industries, etc. See here all model railway track plans in the database. 

A *virtual layout* keyword is used to describe a partial or complete layout design which includes all or almost all objects needed for realistic look and operations. See here all model railroad layouts in the database.

A *true operational layout* keyword is used to mark all projects in the database that are already build in the reality, based on initial track plans and designs, created in SCARM. See these real model train layouts with the initial designs and the real pictures together.

Hope that this will help you to find the right track plan or layout, just for you 

Mixy


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Are there templates built into the program?


----------



## Mixy

No, there are no templates included in the installation package of SCARM, but you can download any of the projects, listed on the site and view or edit it in the program.

Mixy


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

That is great but if you were to have a section where people could upload their files as templates for others to download and customize that would be awesome.


----------



## Mixy

Chiefmcfuz said:


> That is great but if you were to have a section where people could upload their files as templates for others to download and customize that would be awesome.


Yes, I know that and I plan to add such feature to the site in the future.

However, even now you or anybody else can send me .scarm project files to SCARM e-mail







and I will arrange the presentation in the site.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Here is one example of a real, already build layout, entirely designed in SCARM:

Warren's Layout in HO scale.










This was sent to me by Warren who is the author and creator of the layout. He told me that the building process started an year ago and there are still some small details to be finished.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Many new layouts and track plans were added to the database in March. Here are just two of them:

Large Complex HO Layout










Peco Setrack Station Plan in N scale










Hope you may be inspired from some of these 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

The layouts and track plans in the site are growing and are more than 60 for now 

See the most interesting additions to the database for April:

*Rosco's Dream Layout in N Scale*










*Marklin Suitcase Layout in Z Scale*










Check also the other projects in the Track Plans database and draw ideas and inspirations for your own layout design 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Several new layouts and track plans were added to the site in the past two months. Here are just two of them, featuring industries, water surfaces and ports:

*The Layout Room of John in N Scale*











*Small Industrial Town on Canal with Markiln Z Tracks*











Hope you will like them 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Hello again 

Many new interesting projects in different scales were added to the SCARM design database - see two of them below:

*Bahnhof Burgdorf HO Layout*











*Marklin HO C-track 320x270 Track Plan*











I hope that you will like these and will find even more cool projects in SCARM Model Railroad Layouts & Track Plans dedicated site 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Two new layout projects with many details in them were published recently in the site.

*Nathan's Pass Railroad Layout in N Scale*











*The Layout Extension of Chris in HO Scale*










The last project was sent to me by Chris Munnik - a SCARM user from South Africa. He asked for some feedback and advices to that plan which will be an extension to his already build old layout, so drop a line or two about what are you thniking - thank you in advance 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Several more layouts and track plans were added to the site in the last weeks, most of them in HO scale.

*Charlie's Train Room in H0 Scale*











*Large Marklin HO Track Plan*











There are more than 35 HO-scale projects in the site now - see all of them here: HO scale railroad designs & track plans

Hope you will like these 

Mixy


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Mixy. We always appreciate your posts and SCARM updates here. A great resource, as always!


----------



## Mixy

Thank you , TJ 

Here is one more nice layout form the last days of December, featuring the Ian's detailed loco and flat car models:

Atlas Granite Gorge & Northern Train Layout in HO










And a short recap for the plans on the site so far:

Most viewed track plans in the database (in all scales)
Top-rated layouts in HO scale
Top-rated layouts in N scale

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Two new layout plans were added to the site in the end of the summer:

*Small HO Track Plan with Large Train Station*











*Compact N-scale Layout with Fuel Oil Terminal*











Now there are more than 100 layouts and track plans in the database in almost all scales and sizes.

If you are interested, check also the following categories:

Point to Point model train layouts
Track plans with double main line
Track plans with reversed loops
Small layouts and track plans

Mixy


----------



## RonthePirate

My engineer's hat is off to you, Mixy. Thanks for the word on this app.

It's nice, because I can actually see what the project will look like in real life. (Or near it)


----------



## CTValleyRR

Good idea... and I agree with Don that this may help a lot of newcomers. Personally, I want to do my own thing, but many people don't. The ability to edit an existing plan is a good one.

My one reservation: has anyone made a quality assurance check on these plans to make sure that they're actually buildable, radii are as advertised, and so on. Or is this a "use at your own risk" kind of thing?


----------



## bluenavigator

I had checked some times ago, maybe two months ago. I like this one:

Large Complex HO Layout Large Complex HO Layout 

Only that it doesn't make sense for two triple tracks to be hidden. 

I agree with CT for the plans that should be doable.


----------



## Mixy

Thank you, guys 

I am checking all plans with the developer functions in the program to be sure that mentioned details (like size, minimum radii, maximum grade, etc.) are correct and that all track joins fits in the default tolerances before publishing. Also, I am checking for parallel distances, especially when there are two parallel tracks with different heights, bridge heights, tunnels and loading gauges and several other parameters in each plan. So in general, all published plans are doable. Some of them are published after actual building (see: Already build layouts, designed in SCARM), other are published in the phase of construction (see: SCARM layouts under construction) and I know that some of the published plans are now prepared for building, with some minor modifications. Actually, I have received twice as more plans than already published, but most of them are just not able to pass the verification procedure - there are disconnected tracks, too steep grades, too small radii of the flex tracks or something else that may lead to problems if somebody start building of such layout.

The Large Complex HO Layout mentioned above is representing one project from an old book with track plans of Tillig - a German model trains producer. It is slightly modified, but keeps the main idea for complex and realistic opertions. The hidden parts in the lowest level are used to keep up to 4 trains and simulate heavy traffic through the main station.










I.e. a passenger train that departures from the main station goes in the tunnel and then stops, while other, already parked in the tunnel freight train starts and simulates continuing of a long travel when leaves the tunnel. The passenger train waits for a free main line and then can continue on its route. In this way, there are various possibilities for the operations on the main station and the modeler is playing with more different trains and scenarios instead of watching one or two same trains passing over and over on the double main line.

More plans with hidden areas like that can be seen here: Track plans with shadow stations / fiddle yards. However, controlling of such layouts requires some skills and may not be suitable for beginners, making their first layout.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

See these 3 new track plans in 3 different scales already added to the database:

*Bluewater & Grandview Railroad Layout in N-scale*











*Small Rural Layout in TT scale*











*Marklin HO C-track & K-track 300x125*











Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Here is the new featured layout for January, which is already under construction:

*Garden State Central Model Railroad Club 25' x 50' Room Layout*



















It is one of the largest and most complex track plans ever designed in SCARM which is now turning into a real layout by the guys in Garden State Central Model Railroad Club. See some pics from the building process: 





































Read more about that huge layout and download the SCARM track plan from the link above. Hope you will like it 

Mixy


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Any chance of an android version?


----------



## Mixy

There is always a chance for Android version of SCARM, but not this year for sure.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Several new layout designs were added to the database in the past 3 months - here are two of them in HO scale:

*Around-the-walls HO Train Layout*










*Urban-Style HO Layout with Scenic High Line*










Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Two more interesting projects were published in the past 2 months.

*Large Modular N-scale Club Layout*










*Marklin HO C-track double oval*










Mixy


----------



## Mixy

And here are the most recent layouts from August:

*Southern Pine Railroad Layout in N scale*











*Marklin HO C-track Layout 205x120*











*The Expansion of Lucasville O-gauge Train Layout*











The first and the last presented projects are already under construction, while the second one is build and operational 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Several new projects were added in the past 2 months - see them below:

*David's N-scale Track Plan*











*American Flyer 5'x9' S-scale (1/64) Train Layout *











*N-gauge Shunting Puzzle Diorama *











Mixy


----------



## Mixy

See two large layout projects from the last month, both with 5-star ratings at the time of posting here:

*The Layout of Jivko in HO Scale* (under construction)











*The Future Garage Layout of Robert* (N scale)











Hope you will like them 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

The last published project shows one interesting idea: single track line for using with rolling stock in two scales - standard gauge N (1/160) and narrow gauge HOn30 (1/87).

*Small Folding Layout For Use in Both HOn30 and N scales*










The track plan is designed as single line in “double 8” figure on two levels, with one small station in front and train stop at the back. The layout is planned to allow exchanging of the buildings, signals and some other parts depending on the current rolling stock scale – N (1/160) or narrow gauge HOn30 (1/87). The guy who builds this layout has prepared different stations and surrounding buildings, different types of signals and different locos and coaches. Only the tracks and the grass will be the same in both scales. Check the link to see more pictures in the two different setups - hope you will like that 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Two new N scale layouts were published in the site from the beginning of the year - see them below:

*The Train Layout with The Old Castle*

Nice layout with precise designed virtual buildings (all are from real kits) with many details and rich decorations.










*A Small Layout in the Kid's Room in N Scale*

This project represents a whole room with bed on the upper level and all the furniture for L-shaped layout with buildings and rolling stock on it.










Hope you will like these layout designs 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Here are shown three more layouts in HO (1/87), TT (1/120) and N (1/160) scales, all in oval form:

*Compact HO Track Plan feat. Figure "8"*










The plan above has one internal loop with one entry point, but can be easily modified in 2 different ways in order to get one more entry/exit point. The modifications are described in the article.


*Compact Oval in TT scale*










This design is just a simple oval with small train station in the center.


*THE EYE - 3' x 5' N-scale Layout of Brian*










This is one already build layout for simultaneously running of up to 3 trains


Mixy


----------



## Mixy

See the track plans and layout designs, published in May:

*The "Shoreline" Layout in HO Scale*











*The Future Train Layout of Roger in N Scale*











*HO Scale Layout in a Storage Room*










This one was created by Deedub35 and already published here in the forum. I selected to re-post that layout as it shows how even small irregular rooms can be fitted with nice layouts in it. Hope Deedub does not mind 


Mixy


----------



## Mixy

And 3 more layouts, added during the summer:

*The Grand Home Layout of Paul in HO scale*











*Union Pacific Silver Creek Division Layout in N scale*











*Metro-style HO Layout With Subway Station*










The last project design is made by Ace from this forum 

Hope you will like these nice plans 

Mixy


----------



## CTValleyRR

So, is it still fair to call these track plans "free"? Can you do anything with them without paying for your software? Or are they just pretty pictures?


----------



## Mixy

Yes, these plans are 100% free. They are finished and some are even ready to build.

You can download them in the unregistered (free) version of SCARM and then open, review in both 2D and 3D, get parts list, print, export, take 3D snapshots, simulate train running with the free Model Trains Simulator - Starter Edition and do anything else that does not require significant modifications. And you do not need to pay anything for that.

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

And because the winter is already there, lets see the last 3 layouts added to the SCARM database during the autumn:

*Big Basement Layout in N scale*











*Model Railroad Design for a Corner Layout in HO*











*The Christmas Layout of Ted in O gauge*











Happy holidays 

Mixy


----------



## jackpresley

*How to download the files?*

I'm stumped. I don't see how to open these files up in SCARM. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Mixy

You need to download the .scarm project files first from the Download section on the bottom of each layout page in the database.

Note that there are some projects without project files attached, but most have.

If you cannot see any file for download, try to whitelist www.scarm.info website in your AdBlock-er or try viewing the page in a different browser.

Mixy


----------



## jackpresley

Mixy said:


> You need to download the .scarm project files first from the Download section on the bottom of each layout page in the database.
> 
> Note that there are some projects without project files attached, but most have.
> 
> If you cannot see any file for download, try to whitelist www.scarm.info website in your AdBlock-er or try viewing the page in a different browser.
> 
> Mixy


I see the Download section toward the bottom of the page. Besides File: there is N/A. Every other link seems to just FILTER the results.


----------



## Mixy

It is because of your AdBlock-er. Whitelist www.scarm.info website in it and that will solve the problem.

Mixy


----------



## jackpresley

Mixy said:


> It is because of your AdBlock-er. Whitelist www.scarm.info website in it and that will solve the problem.
> 
> Mixy


Sorry for the confusion -- that fixed it, of course. Thank you.


----------



## bernardofca

*Need SCARM source file*

I have a paid version of SCARM. I am interested in the following layout: http://www.scarm.info/layouts/track_plans.php?ltp=76 only to find out that the poster did not post his source file. 

Did anybody successfully entered this layout into SCARM and would be willing to share the file? It has a combination of PECO switches (ST5/6 in the switching yard)) and ROCO rails. I am pretty close to having it done but would be willing to share notes with anybody who has played with that (or similar) layout.


----------



## Mixy

I was trying to contact the author of that plan, but without success.


Here are the first 3 projects of 2018 in the SCARM layouts & plans database:

*Iskar Gorge themed HO Scale Train Layout*











*Small N-scale Diorama*











*Compact Z-scale Layout in a Storage Trunk*











Hope you will like these 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Here are the latest additions to the Layouts & Track Plans database:

*The OO Scale Layout of Dr. Jake*











*Double Reversing Layout in N Scale*











*The HO Scale Layout of Dusty*











Wish you a very nice summer 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Several new layouts in 4 different scales are posted to the Layouts & Track Plans database in August and September - see them below:

*The New Middletown Model Railroad (N-scale)*











*Marklin HO C-track plan 250x175cm*











*Small Z-scale Layout with Train Station & Freight Yard*











*The Mobius Junction O-Gauge Train Layout*











Hope everybody will find something interesting here and will draw inspiration for his own layout 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

See here the last HO-scale project for this year, added recently to the Layouts & Track Plans database:

*Marklin HO C-track Layout on Two Levels* (under construction)










I wish you Merry Christmas 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

The summer is here and it comes with 3 more layouts, added to the database:

*Pennsylvania and Pacific Model Railroad in O-gauge*











*The L-shaped HO-scale Layout of Bob*











*The N-scale Garage Layout of Justin*











Hope you will enjoy these 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

See here 3 more layouts, added to the SCARM database in the autumn.

*Østbanegården/Østerport Station in HO Scale*










This layout represents Østerport station in Denmark from Ep. III / Transition era, before the depot burned down in the late 60’s. It is created by Frankie Christians, who is a Danish engine driver and has been driving trains in and out that station since 1986 


*New Middletown & Stony Point Model Railroad in N scale*










This is another U-shaped display layout with double main line and modular design for easy disassembling and transportation. It is created and built by Dwight Sturtevant.


*Northumberton Railway Layout in OO Scale*










And this is L-shaped layout design in OO scale (same gauge as HO), featuring small train station on a main line with many tunnels and bridges. The layout is created by Clive Poole and is already under construction.


Hope you will like these and will draw inspiration for your own layouts and track plans 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

See here another 3 projects in 3 different scales, added to the SCARM layout database in the end of the last year:

*Large HO-scale Layout in Dedicated Train Room* 









*3x5 N-scale Track Plan*









*Extended Wabash Layout with Lionel O Gauge Fastracks*









Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Many new projects were added to the database since my last update here, so lets see some of them 

*That Famous 4x8 (And a Bit More) in HO Scale*










Compact HO scale layout design featuring single line which passes via small station with sidings and small town with factory and dairy plant.


*Small Track Plan with Folded Line in TT Scale*










For the fans of TT scale (they are small in number, but very devoted ) - compact track plan featuring fictional scene with single folded line and a small station. The layout allows longer running time for both passenger and freight trains as well as some shunting/switching operations in the station.


*JNR Kansai Division - Japanese N-scale Layout*










Compact N scale layout under construction, featuring double oval main line and a branch with freight siding, terminus passenger station and turntable with roundhouse in the center area.


*The Attic Layout of Jonathon in OO Scale*










And finally, one nice around-the-walls attic layout project in OO gauge, featuring double two-way main line with several industrial branches and yards. The track plan is suitable for continuous running of up to two trains on the main line as well as for many shunting/switching operations in the branches.

Hope you will enjoy all these 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

Here are some more projects and designs in various scales, added to the layout database:

*The Corner HO-scale Layout of Michael*










Medium-sized HO-scale corner layout design with single main line passing around a small town with car cinema near the sea coast.


*LEGO Train Layout in the Kids Room*










Small oval LEGO layout for playing with LEGO trains and testing of the new 10277 Crocodile locomotive set. For all of you who have small kids or grandchildren, the LEGO trains IMHO are the best way to enter in the hobby 


*Depoe Bay & Sitka Lumber RR Layout in N-scale*










Nice and very detailed N-scale layout project, featuring sea coast and mountain theme set somewhere in the U.S. Pacific Northwest with fishing and lumber industries.


*PIKO G-scale Oval Track Plan*










Oval G-scale layout with double main line, small station in front and cargo area in the back.


Hope you will like these and hope also they will help you to draw inspiration for more 

Mixy


----------



## Mixy

More projects and designs in various scales were added to the layout database in the last year. See here 3 of them:

*The U-shaped HO Scale Layout of Philip*










Large and complex U-shaped HO scale layout with main station on the upper level, connected via double main line and two helices to a large shadow station on the lower level.


*Lionel 5x10 O-gauge Fastrack Layout*










Nice O-gauge layout with Lionel Fastracks, featuring two independent lines on two levels. The track plan allows simultaneous running of two trains and has many playing and shunting/switching options.


*The N-Scale Dining Table Layout of Sean*










Very interesting project for a N-scale layout built into a dinning table and covered with glass. The track plan features two oval lines on two levels, connected with diagonal line which crosses a small town.


I hope that you will like these projects 

Mixy


----------

